# Unclez or xroids?



## cabowabo (Dec 15, 2010)

My old lab just got busted and I need a new source. Was gonna go with unclez or xroids. Any thoughts on that


----------



## cutright (Dec 15, 2010)

Search the sponsor forums


----------



## jdv (Dec 15, 2010)

unclez's a sponsor


----------



## pancho (Dec 15, 2010)

x


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 15, 2010)

jdv said:


> unclez's a sponsor



Better yet hes and active sponsor


----------



## OutWhey (Dec 15, 2010)

cabowabo said:


> My old lab just got busted and I need a new source. Was gonna go with unclez or xroids. Any thoughts on that


 My best advice is to visit the Sponsor forums and read reviews. Good luck, PM me if you have nay questions.


----------



## theryano (Dec 16, 2010)

Im new to and the sponsor forum has been very helpful to me !!!


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 16, 2010)

Plenty of sponsors on here that you can find,

I think Xroids are no more due the recent bust.


----------



## lifthvy (Dec 16, 2010)

I can only offer what I know..I have ordered from unclez in the past and it was great stuff.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 16, 2010)

lifthvy said:


> I can only offer what I know..I have ordered from unclez in the past and it was great stuff.



What about their Z-line, good results?


----------



## lifthvy (Dec 17, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> What about their Z-line, good results?


 
yeah bro..domestic z-line..it was gtg..


----------



## bobslp (Dec 21, 2010)

I saw a post that said you can use a credit card to pay him? Anyone use that?


----------



## EOD (Dec 21, 2010)

Fluck Xroids I ordered ephedrine took hella long and were compleatly fake. My buddy ordered clen and it was the exact same pill jus diff color. Complete garbage too. Ordered from Z and was here when it was supposed to. Just super bumed that he pulled his powders.


----------



## big60235 (Dec 21, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Plenty of sponsors on here that you can find,
> 
> I think Xroids are no more due the recent bust.



Blaze- Xroids is still g2g. AXroids is down from the past bust. 

"Friends" have used Uncle and have been 50/50 on his stuff. In respect to Blaze- naps.net is a great choice so I have been told.


----------

